# DRI & Timeos2 ?



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2014)

Where is Timeos2 (Moderator) ? Timeos2 was our source of great information on DRI  / Cypress Pointe Resort.

Timeos2 has not posted on any thread this month.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2014)

He was on TUG today.


----------

